
Show HN: Code Line Daily - starbist
https://cld.silvestar.codes/
======
23andwalnut
I like the concept. It would be cool if you could choose the language you were
interested in, and receive daily updates. It would also be cool if the lines
were a little more complex rather than just function names or css selectors

~~~
starbist
Thanks! The project is still in the early stages, and I would take this into
consideration. Great feedback.

